# Please help with J code for NITRO



## Justarose

E/R heart attack - Nitroglycerin titrate was given IV drip ... I cannot determine the J code for this ....please help 

thank you .... I have exhausted my research and I cannot find this any where ... so frustrated !


----------



## Mojo

I couldn't find it under Tridil or Nitro, either. Did you use the unclassified drug J code?


----------



## Justarose

Thanks MoJo ....that is what it ended up being ...the J3490  
thanks for a response : )


----------

